# Information on how to Audit



## Coder07 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello I am starting to get interested in auditing and have been trying to research information that could help me. The issue I have is I have not been able to find any information on auditing wcc, physicals, OB visits, or MA visits. If anyone has any information or websites that can help me I would greatly appreaciate it.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably the most definitive training you can get on auditing is to look at the CPMA certification.  On this web page, under Certification, Auditing, is the information regarding this.  I'd recommend you purchase a study guide and/or attend some of the training offered by NAMAS.  

Since auditing can be described as the validation of your physician's documentation as compared to the industry or regulatory standards, you can start with the documentation guidelines in CMS and with the professional associations affiliated with your specialty.  There are some pretty good books out there, also; check Amazon for authors Stephen Levinson and Betsey Nicoletti.  Both are consultants in this field.  
Finally, there is a lot of information on this board, posted by senior coders.  Make sure, though if you use any forms or information that they are backed up by references from regulatory agencies or recommended by specialty organizations.


----------



## Coder07 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 15, 2013)

How long would you reccomend studying the CPMA guide for?


----------

